# September Babies



## Jodes2011

Hi ladies just thought i would do a September thread for all those ladies due that month. According to FF i'm due on the 6th September and this will be my 5th baby. I have 4 boys. :hugs:x


----------



## Jodes2011

Anyone??


----------



## ziggi

Hi

If we get lucky this month then i'll be due in Sept too - won't find out till second week of January though! 

I have 3 girls and 1 boy - would love a boy but will be happy either way!

Ziggi


----------



## Jodes2011

ziggi said:


> Hi
> 
> If we get lucky this month then i'll be due in Sept too - won't find out till second week of January though!
> 
> I have 3 girls and 1 boy - would love a boy but will be happy either way!
> 
> Ziggi

fantastic, well gl and i hope you join me :hugs:


----------



## mummygabby

Hi just found out yesterday im pregnant not sure about dates yet but if going by last AF should be due sometime around the 6th of September have a daughter aged 15 and had a missed miscarriage in April so a little nervous at the moment just praying all goes well but excited too


----------



## polaris

Hey hun, I think I'm due at the end of August but my dates could change. I just wanted to say congratulations again on your pregnancy.


----------



## mummygabby

polaris said:


> Hey hun, I think I'm due at the end of August but my dates could change. I just wanted to say congratulations again on your pregnancy.

thanks do you hav any back pain


----------



## Jodes2011

polaris said:


> Hey hun, I think I'm due at the end of August but my dates could change. I just wanted to say congratulations again on your pregnancy.

thanks Polaris how are you feeling since your accident? :hugs:x


----------



## Jodes2011

mummygabby said:


> Hi just found out yesterday im pregnant not sure about dates yet but if going by last AF should be due sometime around the 6th of September have a daughter aged 15 and had a missed miscarriage in April so a little nervous at the moment just praying all goes well but excited too

I really know what you mean i've had 4 miscarriages this past year and i'm bricking it. But i'm under hospital care and i will start to have scans every 2 weeks now. GL and i hope this lo sticks :hugs:


----------



## menb

Hi ladies!

I've had 2 MC's since September, so we are praying for this little one to stick! If so, I'll be due Sept. 6th.

Good luck to all!


----------



## mummygabby

Jodes2011 said:


> mummygabby said:
> 
> 
> Hi just found out yesterday im pregnant not sure about dates yet but if going by last AF should be due sometime around the 6th of September have a daughter aged 15 and had a missed miscarriage in April so a little nervous at the moment just praying all goes well but excited too
> 
> I really know what you mean i've had 4 miscarriages this past year and i'm bricking it. But i'm under hospital care and i will start to have scans every 2 weeks now. GL and i hope this lo sticks :hugs:Click to expand...

Im having another scan next week cant come so enough i know i shouldnt be wishing time away but just looking forward to seeing that little heartbeat. With you we are hoping the same:hugs:


----------



## polaris

Jodes2011 said:


> polaris said:
> 
> 
> Hey hun, I think I'm due at the end of August but my dates could change. I just wanted to say congratulations again on your pregnancy.
> 
> thanks Polaris how are you feeling since your accident? :hugs:xClick to expand...

Thanks for asking - I'm on the mend now but still can't eat except through a straw, which has been somewhat frustrating over Christmas as you can imagine!

I am just thankful that it was no worse and that I didn't hit my head or hurt my back. Praying that my little bean is OK after all the trauma of the accident and its aftermath.


----------



## Jodes2011

menb said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I've had 2 MC's since September, so we are praying for this little one to stick! If so, I'll be due Sept. 6th.
> 
> Good luck to all!

same EDD as me :thumbup: Praying everything works out this time :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

mummygabby said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummygabby said:
> 
> 
> Hi just found out yesterday im pregnant not sure about dates yet but if going by last AF should be due sometime around the 6th of September have a daughter aged 15 and had a missed miscarriage in April so a little nervous at the moment just praying all goes well but excited too
> 
> I really know what you mean i've had 4 miscarriages this past year and i'm bricking it. But i'm under hospital care and i will start to have scans every 2 weeks now. GL and i hope this lo sticks :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Im having another scan next week cant come so enough i know i shouldnt be wishing time away but just looking forward to seeing that little heartbeat. With you we are hoping the same:hugs:Click to expand...

I completely understand :hugs: i think the next two weeks will go very slowly for me but i agree once you see that heartbeat its a huge relief xx


----------



## Jodes2011

polaris said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polaris said:
> 
> 
> Hey hun, I think I'm due at the end of August but my dates could change. I just wanted to say congratulations again on your pregnancy.
> 
> thanks Polaris how are you feeling since your accident? :hugs:xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for asking - I'm on the mend now but still can't eat except through a straw, which has been somewhat frustrating over Christmas as you can imagine!
> 
> I am just thankful that it was no worse and that I didn't hit my head or hurt my back. Praying that my little bean is OK after all the trauma of the accident and its aftermath.Click to expand...

i think you've been amazing through it all :hugs: When is your first scan? xx


----------



## mummygabby

polaris said:


> Hey hun, I think I'm due at the end of August but my dates could change. I just wanted to say congratulations again on your pregnancy.

Thanks, i see from the threads you had a acccident r you ok, hope u r taking things easy :hugs:


----------



## mummygabby

Jodes 2011 i know i just want to tell everyone but scared too everyday seems like forever at the minute


----------



## Jodes2011

mummygabby said:


> Jodes 2011 i know i just want to tell everyone but scared too everyday seems like forever at the minute

hang in there :hugs:


----------



## googly

Hey Jodes, I'll join in here too - my EDD is 29 August by LMP but that may well change after a scan, I'm pretty sure I had fairly late implantation so due date could be a few days later. I guess it's all +/- a week or so by that stage anyway!

How are you feeling confidence wise?! I flip flop massively... One minute I'm totally relaxed and planning all sorts of things for the baby; the next I'm crapping myself that we'll get to the scan and won't see anything... I think I've really just seen/read too much stuff on here over the last few months! 

Ah well... Not too much longer to go.

Hope everyone on here is doing well :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

googly said:


> Hey Jodes, I'll join in here too - my EDD is 29 August by LMP but that may well change after a scan, I'm pretty sure I had fairly late implantation so due date could be a few days later. I guess it's all +/- a week or so by that stage anyway!
> 
> How are you feeling confidence wise?! I flip flop massively... One minute I'm totally relaxed and planning all sorts of things for the baby; the next I'm crapping myself that we'll get to the scan and won't see anything... I think I've really just seen/read too much stuff on here over the last few months!
> 
> Ah well... Not too much longer to go.
> 
> Hope everyone on here is doing well :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hey Gorgeous of course you can join here too! I'm due 6th September but knowing me i'll be early as usual so i may find myself in the August thread haha! August/September what does it matter  :hugs::hugs: 

Confidence wise i'm ok atm but it does change on a daily basis. My tests are really dark now much darker than the control line so i've decided to stop testing now and what my scan has to say on Thursday 12th January. Whens your scan? Reading on here and using google is bad for us pregnant ladies haha! But try and enjoy it as much as you can. I'm getting the odd few aches and pains and i can tell my hormones are going through the roof now because sickness has started to set in. I am crapping it though when it comes to my scan :nope: i just hope everything is ok. :hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxx


----------



## googly

Hey Jodes, mine is on 13th Jan... So with the time difference that'll only be a few hours apart! Man I hope they're both good!

(although I'm nOt too happy mine is on Friday 13th!! I nearly asked for another day haha)


----------



## teresapk

i just got my bfp this morning and my EDD is September 12th.
i'm trying to not be so scared since i had a mc in september.


----------



## Mom To 2

Hey ladies! :happydance:
Excited to join everyone, I have seen most of you around, I'm due Sep 7th.
My son was induced a week early and still weighed 8lbs 14oz, so I don't think my doc will let me go into Sep, but we will see. I was overly stretched with that big of a baby and my uterus had problems contracting so I had some heavy bleeding that night. No worries for another pregnancy, just can't have a baby that big. :wacko:
Hugs to those who have recently had mc and are worried. I mc my first and it was about 15 yrs ago, but still puts reality into a pregnancy.... 
Excited to have buddies in this journey!! :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Indigo77

Jodes2011 said:


> Hi ladies just thought i would do a September thread for all those ladies due that month. According to FF i'm due on the 6th September and this will be my 5th baby. I have 4 boys. :hugs:x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Congrats! It's so nice to see familiar face on this side! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

googly said:


> Hey Jodes, mine is on 13th Jan... So with the time difference that'll only be a few hours apart! Man I hope they're both good!
> 
> (although I'm nOt too happy mine is on Friday 13th!! I nearly asked for another day haha)


I read that less than 5% of babies show up on DD....:baby::baby::baby::winkwink::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

googly said:


> Hey Jodes, mine is on 13th Jan... So with the time difference that'll only be a few hours apart! Man I hope they're both good!
> 
> (although I'm nOt too happy mine is on Friday 13th!! I nearly asked for another day haha)

haha! I'm sure everything will be fine kidda :hugs: I remember having one of my first scans on Friday 13th :cry: and everything turned out great :happydance: To me its just another day :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

teresapk said:


> i just got my bfp this morning and my EDD is September 12th.
> i'm trying to not be so scared since i had a mc in september.

i hear ya!!! When is your first scan? :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Mom To 2 said:


> Hey ladies! :happydance:
> Excited to join everyone, I have seen most of you around, I'm due Sep 7th.
> My son was induced a week early and still weighed 8lbs 14oz, so I don't think my doc will let me go into Sep, but we will see. I was overly stretched with that big of a baby and my uterus had problems contracting so I had some heavy bleeding that night. No worries for another pregnancy, just can't have a baby that big. :wacko:
> Hugs to those who have recently had mc and are worried. I mc my first and it was about 15 yrs ago, but still puts reality into a pregnancy....
> Excited to have buddies in this journey!! :wohoo::wohoo:

:happydance: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies just thought i would do a September thread for all those ladies due that month. According to FF i'm due on the 6th September and this will be my 5th baby. I have 4 boys. :hugs:x
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Congrats! It's so nice to see familiar face on this side! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...

haha well thats it now no getting rid of me :winkwink: How are you feeling? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## polaris

Jodes2011 said:


> polaris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polaris said:
> 
> 
> Hey hun, I think I'm due at the end of August but my dates could change. I just wanted to say congratulations again on your pregnancy.
> 
> thanks Polaris how are you feeling since your accident? :hugs:xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for asking - I'm on the mend now but still can't eat except through a straw, which has been somewhat frustrating over Christmas as you can imagine!
> 
> I am just thankful that it was no worse and that I didn't hit my head or hurt my back. Praying that my little bean is OK after all the trauma of the accident and its aftermath.Click to expand...
> 
> i think you've been amazing through it all :hugs: When is your first scan? xxClick to expand...

Thanks hun! I am able to eat soft foods now which is amazing!! Mashed potato never tasted so good! My GP referred me to the EPU for an early scan because I had some spotting and I was so worried about the anaesthetic and medications and xrays. So I had a scan at approx 5 weeks (would have been 7 weeks from LMP though). The scan was inconclusive because it was just too early but I knew it would be because I knew I wasn't 7 weeks because I ovulated so late. I have another scan on 19th January but I haven't had anymore spotting so I'm hopeful that all is good. Still a bit worried though because I don't really have any pregnancy symptoms this time, whereas I'm sure I was feeling sick by this stage last time. I don't mind about not feeling sick but I just hope it's not a bad sign of course!


----------



## Jodes2011

polaris said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polaris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polaris said:
> 
> 
> Hey hun, I think I'm due at the end of August but my dates could change. I just wanted to say congratulations again on your pregnancy.
> 
> thanks Polaris how are you feeling since your accident? :hugs:xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for asking - I'm on the mend now but still can't eat except through a straw, which has been somewhat frustrating over Christmas as you can imagine!
> 
> I am just thankful that it was no worse and that I didn't hit my head or hurt my back. Praying that my little bean is OK after all the trauma of the accident and its aftermath.Click to expand...
> 
> i think you've been amazing through it all :hugs: When is your first scan? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun! I am able to eat soft foods now which is amazing!! Mashed potato never tasted so good! My GP referred me to the EPU for an early scan because I had some spotting and I was so worried about the anaesthetic and medications and xrays. So I had a scan at approx 5 weeks (would have been 7 weeks from LMP though). The scan was inconclusive because it was just too early but I knew it would be because I knew I wasn't 7 weeks because I ovulated so late. I have another scan on 19th January but I haven't had anymore spotting so I'm hopeful that all is good. Still a bit worried though because I don't really have any pregnancy symptoms this time, whereas I'm sure I was feeling sick by this stage last time. I don't mind about not feeling sick but I just hope it's not a bad sign of course!Click to expand...


Yeah 5 weeks is still early :hugs: Oh good so not long till your next scan :thumbup: Can i just say that all pregnancies are different so because your not feeling any symptoms doesn't mean its bad news and the spotting is very common. xxxx


----------



## Darkest

Can i join???
Go my :bfp: yesterday and am due 16th Sept!

Edit--have just seen this is in the over 35 section. :(


----------



## Jodes2011

Darkest said:


> Can i join???
> Go my :bfp: yesterday and am due 16th Sept!
> 
> Edit--have just seen this is in the over 35 section. :(

of course congratulations :cloud9::hugs:xx


----------



## dublinia

Hello everyone,
I'm a 40-year old mom of 20 month old son, have one angel baby prior to my son, and one from last June...just got a positive test on New Years Day and am just one day shy of 6 weeks today. Have not even called doctor's office yet because they normally accept appointment at 8-10 weeks and in my paranoid mind, I think if I make an appointment, I will jinx everthing. 
Blessings and baby dust to all the wonderful moms starting this wonderful journey!


----------



## Jodes2011

dublinia said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm a 40-year old mom of 20 month old son, have one angel baby prior to my son, and one from last June...just got a positive test on New Years Day and am just one day shy of 6 weeks today. Have not even called doctor's office yet because they normally accept appointment at 8-10 weeks and in my paranoid mind, I think if I make an appointment, I will jinx everthing.
> Blessings and baby dust to all the wonderful moms starting this wonderful journey!

Hello and welcome nice to have you here :hugs:

I totally agree with the jinxing but i bit the bullet and booked my midwife app today :thumbup:


----------



## IrishMumz

I was 39 in December & this is my 3rd pregnancy though I only have 1 child, 8yo DD

Not really sure what to expect this time round as it's almost 10 years since I had my DD, it almost feels like the 1st time 

Only found out I'm pregnant on Tuesday but haven't a clue how far along I am as haven't had a period since 1st November due to various reasons!!

Think it's still early days though as symptoms are all fairly 'early' ones... sore boobs, abdominal cramping, metallic taste in mouth and slight nausea....

Went to my doc today to start the ball rolling and she referred me to the A&E at the local Hospital due to pains down my right side on top of all the other usual stuff.. the scan was inconclusive as too small to see anything though there was 'something there' and it was in my cervix... all good nws!!

Have to go back on Monday to the EPU for a proper scan

Wishing us all a happy & healthy 7-8 months :flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

IrishMumz said:


> I was 39 in December & this is my 3rd pregnancy though I only have 1 child, 8yo DD
> 
> Not really sure what to expect this time round as it's almost 10 years since I had my DD, it almost feels like the 1st time
> 
> Only found out I'm pregnant on Tuesday but haven't a clue how far along I am as haven't had a period since 1st November due to various reasons!!
> 
> Think it's still early days though as symptoms are all fairly 'early' ones... sore boobs, abdominal cramping, metallic taste in mouth and slight nausea....
> 
> Went to my doc today to start the ball rolling and she referred me to the A&E at the local Hospital due to pains down my right side on top of all the other usual stuff.. the scan was inconclusive as too small to see anything though there was 'something there' and it was in my cervix... all good nws!!
> 
> Have to go back on Monday to the EPU for a proper scan
> 
> Wishing us all a happy & healthy 7-8 months :flower:

Good luck with your scan on Monday :hugs: Mines on Thursday


----------



## hugs3409

I'm in :happydance::happydance: FF says my due date is September 16th. 

Congrats and happy and healthy 9 months to everyone :dust::dust:


----------



## IrishMumz

Jodes2011 said:


> IrishMumz said:
> 
> 
> I was 39 in December & this is my 3rd pregnancy though I only have 1 child, 8yo DD
> 
> Not really sure what to expect this time round as it's almost 10 years since I had my DD, it almost feels like the 1st time
> 
> Only found out I'm pregnant on Tuesday but haven't a clue how far along I am as haven't had a period since 1st November due to various reasons!!
> 
> Think it's still early days though as symptoms are all fairly 'early' ones... sore boobs, abdominal cramping, metallic taste in mouth and slight nausea....
> 
> Went to my doc today to start the ball rolling and she referred me to the A&E at the local Hospital due to pains down my right side on top of all the other usual stuff.. the scan was inconclusive as too small to see anything though there was 'something there' and it was in my cervix... all good nws!!
> 
> Have to go back on Monday to the EPU for a proper scan
> 
> Wishing us all a happy & healthy 7-8 months :flower:
> 
> Good luck with your scan on Monday :hugs: Mines on ThursdayClick to expand...

Thank you!! ::cloud9:


----------



## IrishMumz

hugs3409 said:


> I'm in :happydance::happydance: FF says my due date is September 16th.
> 
> Congrats and happy and healthy 9 months to everyone :dust::dust:

Welcome to the club!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## IrishMumz

Fingers crossed everything's ok for tomorrow... even though this is my second, it was so long ago it feels like my first and I don't remember feeling THIS worried all the time the last time :( 

Does anyone know at what stage they can detect a heartbeat... is there any chance I might get in tomorrow??? Would be such a relief if I did... I reckon I'm around 5 and a half weeks ish but can't be sure!!


----------



## polaris

IrishMumz said:


> Fingers crossed everything's ok for tomorrow... even though this is my second, it was so long ago it feels like my first and I don't remember feeling THIS worried all the time the last time :(
> 
> Does anyone know at what stage they can detect a heartbeat... is there any chance I might get in tomorrow??? Would be such a relief if I did... I reckon I'm around 5 and a half weeks ish but can't be sure!!

I would wait another week if I was you - as far as I know you might be able to see a heart beat towards the end of the 5th week but it's pretty likely that you wouldn't see one yet. I went for a scan at about 5 weeks because I had some spotting and it was inconclusive because they could only see the sac - they said that it pretty normal for that stage of pregnancy but it didn't help to reassure me.

ETA sorry I just realized that you already have an appointment for tomorrow, fingers crossed that you do get to see the heartbeat!


----------



## Jodes2011

IrishMumz said:


> Fingers crossed everything's ok for tomorrow... even though this is my second, it was so long ago it feels like my first and I don't remember feeling THIS worried all the time the last time :(
> 
> Does anyone know at what stage they can detect a heartbeat... is there any chance I might get in tomorrow??? Would be such a relief if I did... I reckon I'm around 5 and a half weeks ish but can't be sure!!

well your not 100% sure of your dates are you? So theres a possibility you might see the heartbeat tomorrow :shrug: They say to wait until your 6 weeks. I'm 6 weeks on Wednesday and i go for my scan on the Thursday. Good luck and i'm sure everything will be fine. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Darkest said:


> Can i join???
> Go my :bfp: yesterday and am due 16th Sept!
> 
> Edit--have just seen this is in the over 35 section. :(

Sept 16th for me too yeah woohooo


----------



## Jodes2011

IrishMumz said:


> Fingers crossed everything's ok for tomorrow... even though this is my second, it was so long ago it feels like my first and I don't remember feeling THIS worried all the time the last time :(
> 
> Does anyone know at what stage they can detect a heartbeat... is there any chance I might get in tomorrow??? Would be such a relief if I did... I reckon I'm around 5 and a half weeks ish but can't be sure!!

thinking of you today and i hope you have some good news :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dublinia

Jodes, I hope everything goes well and I can't wait to hear your wonderful news!


----------



## dublinia

The very best of luck to you today, I hope everything goes great!


----------



## Darkest

hugs3409 said:


> Darkest said:
> 
> 
> Can i join???
> Go my :bfp: yesterday and am due 16th Sept!
> 
> Edit--have just seen this is in the over 35 section. :(
> 
> Sept 16th for me too yeah woohoooClick to expand...

Yay! 1st person i have found with the same due date!

How come our tickers are different though????:wacko:


----------



## Darkest

This one will also be number 3 for me!


----------



## Darkest

IrishMumz said:


> Fingers crossed everything's ok for tomorrow... even though this is my second, it was so long ago it feels like my first and I don't remember feeling THIS worried all the time the last time :(
> 
> Does anyone know at what stage they can detect a heartbeat... is there any chance I might get in tomorrow??? Would be such a relief if I did... I reckon I'm around 5 and a half weeks ish but can't be sure!!

Hope the scan went well. I believe hb is detected 6 weeks onwards but could be wrong.


----------



## IrishMumz

Still too small/early to see anything really... HPT levels last Friday consistent with early pregnancy levels (800 i think they said)Doc saw a blob he was pretty sure was the yolk sac but wouldn't commit 100%!!
Took more bloods to check hpt levels are rising accordingly and hopefully call me back in a couple of weeks for another scan...
They seemed happy enough that even tho they didn't see much, what they did see was ok for less than 6 weeks...
Results from blood test will be in Wednesday..
I'm none the wiser really so fingers crossed for Wednesday!!!
Thanks again for the support xxx


----------



## hugs3409

My first appt is February 1st


----------



## hugs3409

Tickers will differ depending on your cycles, I have a 30-34 day cycles, lmp for me was December 8th, will have a better idea at doc appt


----------



## Darkest

hugs3409 said:


> Tickers will differ depending on your cycles, I have a 30-34 day cycles, lmp for me was December 8th, will have a better idea at doc appt

Oh i see, my lmp was 11th Dec. Oddly i had a 28 day cycle that month (uncommon for me). Guess the clomid worked to a T.


----------



## hugs3409

yes and mine was a 30 day cycle. but I guess it can change once you see the doc and get ultrasound and all that, ya know.


----------



## Darkest

My dates changed for my second, wonder if they will this time round.


----------



## Jodes2011

dublinia said:


> Jodes, I hope everything goes well and I can't wait to hear your wonderful news!

thanks only 2 more sleeps haha :hugs:


----------



## ziggi

Hi Ladies

Mind if I join you all although won't be posting much until Feb as going on holiday next week! Just got my :bfp:!! This will be our fifth baby!!

Hope everyone is doing ok. I think I should be due on 21st September.

Ziggi x


----------



## Jodes2011

ziggi said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Mind if I join you all although won't be posting much until Feb as going on holiday next week! Just got my :bfp:!! This will be our fifth baby!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok. I think I should be due on 21st September.
> 
> Ziggi x

Congratulations :cloud9: this will be my 5th baby :hugs::hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

congrats Ziggi


----------



## Darkest

Congrats Ziggi!


----------



## dublinia

IrishMumz said:


> Still too small/early to see anything really... HPT levels last Friday consistent with early pregnancy levels (800 i think they said)Doc saw a blob he was pretty sure was the yolk sac but wouldn't commit 100%!!
> Took more bloods to check hpt levels are rising accordingly and hopefully call me back in a couple of weeks for another scan...
> They seemed happy enough that even tho they didn't see much, what they did see was ok for less than 6 weeks...
> Results from blood test will be in Wednesday..
> I'm none the wiser really so fingers crossed for Wednesday!!!
> Thanks again for the support xxx

Thinking of you Irish and keeping fingers and toes crossed about your blood test results, hope you got great news!


----------



## Jodes2011

I had my scan yesterday ladies and all is well. Yesterday i was measuring 5wks 6days so today i am offically 6 weeks. I got to see the yolk sac and a flicker of a heartbeat. I was very lucky. I go back next week for another scan just to reconfirm all is well. xxx


----------



## Darkest

Great news Jodes!


----------



## dublinia

Jodes2011 said:


> I had my scan yesterday ladies and all is well. Yesterday i was measuring 5wks 6days so today i am offically 6 weeks. I got to see the yolk sac and a flicker of a heartbeat. I was very lucky. I go back next week for another scan just to reconfirm all is well. xxx

I am so delighted for your Jodes, what a wonderful start to the weekend!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Can I join too ?....got my BFP on 11th January...with due date 19th Sept.
I am 41 and this is my first pregnancy....we were TTC for 5 months so really pleased we got pregnant at all.

I have an appointment with my GP on Monday...not sure where things go from here...
Some of you are getting scans at 5-6 weeks....is that privately ?


----------



## Darkest

Hello ladies, as i have just found out i am 4w 6d not 4w 5d as originally thought.
All (well most) online calculators don't account for the extra day in the leapyear! 

I counted the weeks manually and sure enough i am due Sept 15th instead of Sept 16th! Though you all might to know incase you didn't already. The thought hadn't even crossed my mind.


----------



## Darkest

Pippi_elk said:


> Can I join too ?....got my BFP on 11th January...with due date 19th Sept.
> I am 41 and this is my first pregnancy....we were TTC for 5 months so really pleased we got pregnant at all.
> 
> I have an appointment with my GP on Monday...not sure where things go from here...
> Some of you are getting scans at 5-6 weeks....is that privately ?

Hi Pippi. First off congrats on your pregnancy!
Most NHS services wont offer early scans. I am getting one as my conception was assisted (fertility meds so risk of multiples increases) and for my own reassurance as i had a mc last time.
Others have scans early due to bleeding. They are not offered as standard.
Chat with your GP though as they differ so much from area to area.


----------



## polaris

Jodes2011 said:


> I had my scan yesterday ladies and all is well. Yesterday i was measuring 5wks 6days so today i am offically 6 weeks. I got to see the yolk sac and a flicker of a heartbeat. I was very lucky. I go back next week for another scan just to reconfirm all is well. xxx

That's great news Jodes! Really pleased for you.


----------



## soontobe3

just found out i'm expecting my third due around 16th september from what i have worked out x
:thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

soontobe3 said:


> just found out i'm expecting my third due around 16th september from what i have worked out x
> :thumbup:

Congratulations :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## teresapk

hay ladies, sorry this thread dropped off mysubscriptions

hope everyone is doing well.

i had my 2nd scan today, we saw a heartbeat for one and hope tosee a hb on #2 next monday. still in a bit of denial about TWINS,since my mc was around 8wks insept, i wont relax for a few more weeks.


----------



## hugs3409

How are all you ladies feeling?

Pretty icky here lol. 

I had my scan yesterday and they gave me a due date of Sept 18th, measured a little small. Here is my pic :)


----------



## mummymurray74

I dont think im on here!!!!! 28th September xxxxx


----------



## SunnyDaze

I'm so excited to join this thread! There appears to be a lot of fantastic women on this journey!

I'm 36 & DH is 44
This is our 1st (after a miscarriage late 2010). 
EDD is 20 Sept 2012

Dr Appt & US will be sometime next week - which I am anxious for as then it will be that much more real!


----------



## mumof9

hi all, 
im katrina 35, dh 53
this is our baby #10 EDD is 26th sept


----------



## hugs3409

Congrats on #10, wow that is awesome, I don't think I could do it lol. 

How is everyone feeling? Much better here now first tri is over, but have a terrible cough still :cry:


----------



## mumof9

hugs3409 said:


> Congrats on #10, wow that is awesome, I don't think I could do it lol.
> 
> How is everyone feeling? Much better here now first tri is over, but have a terrible cough still :cry:

thankyou :thumbup:

glad you feeling better now, im nearing the end of 1st trimester and i am so tired hoping i get some energy soon lol xx


----------



## hugs3409

I can say my energy has not returned yet lol, but that could possibly be that I don't sleep well at night either, this was before being pregnant, so who knows lol. hope you get some energy back soon.


----------



## mumof9

thanks hugs :thumbup: i didnt sleep well last night but i think thats down to stopping smoking! nightmare iv just been taking nicorette lozenges today in the hope that im gonna get some sleep today as ill be gettin some nicotine minus the chemicals, i prefer going cold turkey when i stop but never had this not sleeping lark before driving me insane i been looking at the clock and thinking iv been asleep hours and sometimes its been 3 minutes later or 10 :nope:

by the way your due date is my daughters birthday, an my sons is on the 15th sept too :happydance:


----------



## ziggi

Haven't been on the forum for a while. I do check 2nd tri but get bored quickly :nope: It being baby no 5 I think the pregnancy novelty's worn off lol! Everyone's either buying clothes or prams while I'm just bored. I do have a new buggy and will buy an outfit or two when I find out baby's gender in a few weeks. But if it's a girl I won't need to as have a lot already - my last two were girls. 

I'm due 21st September and really hoping for a boy but equally happy if it's a girl :). 


Ziggi


----------

